# How bad is it in your local right now?



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Residential guys are not bad Out of work date Houses May14 2010 Highrise Jan 18 2010

Last ICI out of work date was Jan 28 2009


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

That is a shame that your local allows your medical to stop. We just ratified a new contract one provision is that all members keep there medical while unemployed this isn`t new but you also accumulate pension credits as long as you are avalible for work during slow times.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

minibdr said:


> That is a shame that your local allows your medical to stop. We just ratified a new contract one provision is that all members keep there medical while unemployed this isn`t new but you also accumulate pension credits as long as you are avalible for work during slow times.


Who pays for the benefits while you are not working?


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

moman said:


> Right now in Local 6 SF California, Apprentices are on forced rotations in and out of work. Basically if you are an apprentice you are working 6 months out of the year. The JW's, foreman and GF's are on 4 day work weeks. Which isn't too bad apparently, because most of the guys seem to love the 3 day weekends. Book 1 is up to 350. Personally, I have two small children and have lost my benefits. I am a 5th year apprentice and I worked 6 months last year. Not enough to maintain my bennies. I remember when I first got in, there was work to go around. Those times are gone and we can only hope that they will soon return. How is everybody else doing out there? What steps are being taken by your local to take care of the brothers in need?


 Just hold on a little bit longer full employment will come to 6 very soon. I feel your pain but this is not just in your area of work,all across the USA there are those who are in dire straights because of the economic situation(no matter what they do for a LIVING) Your local has a high rise that has been on hold for ayear and a half that will start soon, 36 or 37 floors should help with your unemployment problem.595 just got word of 3 billion dollars injected to the construction boom to come soon. As far as locals like 3 and 103 paying their members H&W while they are unemployed, this is not the norm and the rate that is in the contract going towards these benny's are out there. Most local loose their health benefits within 6 months of being laid off without self paying into Cobra. I attribute that to only getting $5-$6 an hour for H&W and $13-$22 an hour.You get what you pay for in life, while in NY I broke my hand and just told the ER I was working out of LU#3 and EVERYTHING was taken care of (nice)


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

Our pension and hospitalization plan are one and the investments made for the plan cover the cost along with the contributions from the working brothers. This is brotherhood at it`s best times are slow so we help each other.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

minibdr said:


> Our pension and hospitalization plan are one and the investments made for the plan cover the cost along with the contributions from the working brothers. This is brotherhood at it`s best times are slow so we help each other.



We have a similar program here in Philadelphia. We made some changes about a year ago that aloud the out of work members to maintain there benefits while outta work. Although if we could accumulate pension credits while out that would be nice. You guy's got a leg up on us there.

Basically the working membership is taking care of the out of work members.
Unionism at it's best. :thumbsup:

If half the work that was canceled was a go, we be in full employment right now. Hopefully we can get back to what we were when we had over 200 travelers working with us.


----------



## moman (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging words brother Noah. I got 1 year before I turn out. I hope things get better soon.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

The outlook is bleak in Rochester NY L.U. 86. With the budget cuts and 250+ on the books, there will be no full employment this summer. Rochester is now a big ghetto, Kodak is nearly done and other industries have moved away. Time to move or find differant work.


----------



## ibew292guy (May 12, 2010)

not so good here 1100 jw on the books and 150 apprentices I feel fortunate i just started a waste water plant for the next year or so. I fell for my laid off brothers and sisters hang in there and lets hope for that turnaround soon


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

Crazy sign the book in Albany they have full employment now with alot coming up brother.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

BDB said:


> Who pays for the benefits while you are not working?


In Toronto the union does.. ( recent addition )


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

im in the burbs of chicago, but im also a c card. i was told there are 11 people on the book for c. im working every day, and im also a 1 month apprentice


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

moman said:


> How bad is it in your local right now?


I just looked out the window, and it doesn't look too bad out right now.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I just looked out the window, and it doesn't look too bad out right now.


What local are you out of? How is the work situation in your local?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Back in the box marc. You know they get confused outside of the box.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Guys, I know that is the UNION WAY, but it would be a cold day in hell before you would catch me taking any other help other than unemployment. I dont know what your contractors pay to the hall for you guys, but there is no free lunch...(H&W without paying while off, still get money put into your pention?) I know things are probobaly different in a big city than here, but......hot damn...Learn to take care of yourself! PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY! If we ALL figured that out, things would turn around pretty quickly.....

NO FREE LUNCHES!!! anyone who thinks that there is, is a MORON!

And if were an apprentice, and had to have time off so someone else could work...........well, that wouldnt happen. Id be damned if someone else could have my job. That is some screwed up stuff....best of luck to those in that situation. 
Also, as a EC I'd be miffed about my crew getting jacked around....


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> And if were an apprentice, and had to have time off so someone else could work...........well, that wouldnt happen. Id be damned if someone else could have my job. That is some screwed up stuff....best of luck to those in that situation.
> Also, as a EC I'd be miffed about my crew getting jacked around....


I have to agree with you on this. We do not have that here so as of right now I do not have to worry about it. Being an EC I could not go for them screwing my crew/crews up every 6 months.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> Guys, I know that is the UNION WAY, but it would be a cold day in hell before you would catch me taking any other help other than unemployment. I dont know what your contractors pay to the hall for you guys, but there is no free lunch...(H&W without paying while off, still get money put into your pention?) I know things are probobaly different in a big city than here, but......hot damn...Learn to take care of yourself! PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY! If we ALL figured that out, things would turn around pretty quickly.....
> 
> NO FREE LUNCHES!!! anyone who thinks that there is, is a MORON!
> 
> ...




It's called team work. A group of people working together towards a common goal. No one said anything about a "free lunch". Do you think these things are pulled out of thin air and magically created??

We (my local) voluntarily took money from our last raise and put it towards the health care so the members that are out of work are still covered, them and their families. Is that what you consider a free lunch??
I don't understand how the concept of team work and sticking together got twisted into the ideas of handouts and freebee's. And your quick to point the finger and claim that WE need to learn personal responsibility!!!

What a load of $hit. So the only help you would take is unemployment?? But that's mandated by the government to be paid by the employer, that doesn't sound like personal responsibility to me. Sounds like some sort of crazy left wing _*ENTITLEMENT*_ issue invented by the unions to get one over on the poor starving contractor.

When did the idea of working together become an evil idea in this country? Please somebody tell me? Any progress made for the rights of the common man have never came from an individual but from groups of like minded people working together.

It's a shame that people are being led to believe that team work and self sacrifice is not an American value. I pity the small mindedness of what has become the working class.


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

This is what the rich want. They want us hungry , tired and scared so we will accept anything they give us.Low wages poor working conditions and you see from some comments here it worked. They win and we all lose. These are probably the same people that go to church on sunday, pray,put money in the basket talk benovelents then go to work and screw anyone so they and they alone can get ahead. This contry wasn`t born on those values. You can see it in the children today most of them suck because there parents do.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> It's called team work. A group of people working together towards a common goal. No one said anything about a "free lunch". Do you think these things are pulled out of thin air and magically created??
> 
> We (my local) voluntarily took money from our last raise and put it towards the health care so the members that are out of work are still covered, them and their families. Is that what you consider a free lunch??
> I don't understand how the concept of team work and sticking together got twisted into the ideas of handouts and freebee's. And your quick to point the finger and claim that WE need to learn personal responsibility!!!
> ...


I don't know if I'd be wanting to fight a war alongside some of these guys.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

IDK...

Unemployment should last only six months.... PERIOD. Work an effin mini-mart counter for crissakes.

And as for paying some lazy John's H&W?!? He should have learned to go without by now, that is just down right ********.

I am sorry, but if some jacka55 isn't working, he doesn't deserve health coverage. He should have learned by now, that he should have walked into the Emergency Dept. with no ID, a fake name, and taken a bus after he got treated, just like the brown people.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Worked construction for many years and being unemployed from time to time just comes with it. With the what the contractors pay for H&W it seems almost criminal that a worker looses his health insurance because they are unemployed. I have heard the union electricians talk and there health insurance is $250.00 a week for a 40 hour week and the premium per hour goes up 1.5 times per hour for overtime. And they say that no mater how much you pay into it when you get laid off it last only about a week.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Worked construction for many years and being unemployed from time to time just comes with it. With the what the contractors pay for H&W it seems almost criminal that a worker looses his health insurance because they are unemployed. I have heard the union electricians talk and there health insurance is $250.00 a week for a 40 hour week and the premium per hour goes up 1.5 times per hour for overtime. And they say that no mater how much you pay into it when you get laid off it *last only about a week.*


3 to 6 months is more common. I never heard of anyone in any trade losing their beni's after a week. But I do agree for the cost of health insurance, one should never go without coverage. I know my local, 98 and NYC local 3 are carrying the H&W for the unemployed members. I'm sure other locals are covering out of work members as well.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> When did the idea of working together become an evil idea in this country?


When did the idea of taking care of oneself become wrong? 


When was it decided that just because someone wants to be an electrician that they can expect that or get a handout?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

As far as health coverage goes, if you guys could quit putting your money in your h&w, you could go years unemployed and still pay for medical with the money you saved by breaking away from your locals h&w department. 

You would be much better off with an individual policy, that you pay for yourself, rather than a group policy (which costs more, by the way), that you still pay for yourself.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> As far as health coverage goes, if you guys could quit putting your money in your h&w, you could go years unemployed and still pay for medical with the money you saved by breaking away from your locals h&w department.
> 
> You would be much better off with an individual policy, that you pay for yourself, rather than a group policy (which costs more, by the way), that you still pay for yourself.


 You might know shorts but you do not know jack about H&W plans within the IBEW. This thread started out with a cub complaining about being out of work but because of anti union sentiment it has been twisted into a finger pointing ordeal about the ills of the IBEW by clueless and biased souls. All over the world there are economic hardships union or not, as far as our H&W plans, every local is different, some are self serving therefore cheaper than what could be bought by a single entity. Some locals also add the responsiblity of our retired members on those that still contrbute. Most locals run 3-6 months behind and have 3-6 months bank hours therefore it is possible to go a year with coverage without putting anything back into your personal bank hours. Some locals such as 3 and 103 or 98 have a different program that puts back more funds for such hard tyimes as today.This logic of a free ride is a myth, I have never experienced this being taught in the IBEW, we do come together to help each other in times of need and have the power of numbers.If you are unaware of the facts just ask, I am sure there are those of us willing to help with information.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> Bob Badger;233495]When did the idea of taking care of oneself become wrong?


No one ever said it was. But if anyone knows just a little bit about history, the voice of many is always stronger then the voice of one.The fact is, this country was built on self sacrifice and the ideas that united we stand and divided we fall. 

-
*E PLURIBUS UNUM*, ‘ONE FROM MANY’. . . . . . 





> When was it decided that just because someone wants to be an electrician that they can expect that or get a handout?


I'm still waiting for one of these handouts everyone keeps speaking of. Are you keeping them all for yourself? Cause' I would sure like one.


----------

